# Esme's last show



## morag1610 (May 22, 2013)

Last Saturday Esme was entered into the Abyssinian Cat Club show near Stratford. We show for the enjoyment of the day but we were delighted that Esme did so well. She won her breed class with a first and Best of Breedshe also got a other first, second and third in her side classes. If that wasn't enough we've come home with five different trophies and cups. Very proud of my little Esme. ;-) 

I'll try to post some pictures later


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Well done Esme :thumbup1: She is such a pretty girl :001_wub:


----------



## morag1610 (May 22, 2013)

Thank you. Even of she hasn't won anything in my opinion I went home with the best cat anyway xx


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Wow, well done!! I need pictures now though- Abyssinians are so beautiful!! :001_tt1:


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Great result and that is SO the right attitude to have. I always say the same. Even though at our last show my cat swiped at a judge and got disqualified I still feel he's the best ....


----------



## Citrineblue (Sep 28, 2012)

morag1610 said:


> Last Saturday Esme was entered into the Abyssinian Cat Club show near Stratford. We show for the enjoyment of the day but we were delighted that Esme did so well. She won her breed class with a first and Best of Breedshe also got a other first, second and third in her side classes. If that wasn't enough we've come home with five different trophies and cups. Very proud of my little Esme. ;-)
> 
> I'll try to post some pictures later


Hey I was there, I wish I'd known a PF member was there, I was a bit of a Billy no mates. I dropped in as I live there. Where were you if you came straight through the doors- left, left middle, right middle or right???. Chatted a bit to the Abyssinian cat stall lady, very nice.


----------



## morag1610 (May 22, 2013)

Oh I wish I'd known..... Esme was in pen number 13. Go in the main door, right down the middle and last pen on the left hand side. 

The one with all the rosettes on it of course! hahah.... . just kidding.


Wish I'd found you though, it's lovely to meet people and chat to them. 

Do you remember that gorgeous little aby kitten in pen 14? She was called Pontaby Drammatica.... she was the cutest little thing I've ever seen. She has such a brilliant personality, I think the whole show fell in love with her. Well Esme was in the pen next to her. 

I'll post some pictures.  x


----------



## morag1610 (May 22, 2013)

Here are a few pictures.

Cuddles in bed on a Sunday morning.....


----------



## morag1610 (May 22, 2013)

And some show pictures....

If I stand and look pretty do you think they'll like me?


I'm innocent! I swear!



Ooh... I've got Best of Breed Mum!


And look at all my trophies! I even got a carriage clock


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh wow!! :001_tt1: Just wow.

She's breath-taking!! :001_wub:


----------



## morag1610 (May 22, 2013)

All our cats are breathtaking to us because we know them and they know us. I'll be honest, I didn't go to get a show kitten, I went to the breeder to get a baby that we could love and nurture. In fact we were told that Esme wasn't that good for showing. We had the choice of another girl who apparently had a 'better head' but Esme chose us. Whilst we were having a cup of tea with her lovely breeders, she went and sat in our cat carrier as if to say, 'come on then, let's get going now.'

We just love her. It's fun to take her to shows but more fun to just have her as part of our family.

Can you remember when I was so worried about her being poorly? Oh my goodness I was so afraid she was very sick. She's a picture of health now, luckily it was just a little virus that is all cleared up now.

She's looking good.  

Thank you for all your lovely comments.


----------



## Citrineblue (Sep 28, 2012)

I do remember seeing her because I spent some time talking to the ladies opposite who were very chatty, they had a longhaired breed? Apparently very affectionate. I had plenty of time to admire Esme, a beautiful lovely girl. I was very taken by the Abyssinians keenness and attentiveness. Ohh and as you said the kitten was a love.

I'm so glad she did so very well......well done Esme


----------

